# اللهجة المصرية: زمانها جايّة



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

جميعنا يعرف اغنية الاطفال ( ماما زمنها جاية ) فما معنى زمنها

او كما نسمع ( زمنه جاي ) وما شابه



وشكراً


----------



## cherine

هذا التعبير يعني: ستأتي قريبًا.


----------



## akhooha

amro hakami said:


> السلام عليكم
> جميعنا يعرف اغنية الاطفال ( ماما زمنها جاية ) فما معنى زمنها
> او كما نسمع ( زمنه جاي ) وما شابه
> وشكراً


   الكلمات هي (ماما زمانها جاية) ومعناها "سوف تأتي ماما في وقتها"  (اي في الوقت الذي يناسبها أو في الوقت القريب)٠ ​


----------



## إسكندراني

زمانها جاية معناها (اتوقع انها قادمة الآن) وليس ستاتي قريبا
ومثل ذلك (زمانه رجع) معناها (اتوقع انه رجع الان) وليس سيرجع قريبا


----------

